# Morgan 45 info



## kentheighton (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm currently looking for information on the Catalina-Morgan 45 built in the early 90's. Anyone know anything about the boat?


----------



## smitchells01 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Morgan 45*

We are also looking for info on the Catalina Morgan 45 center cockpit, early 90's. Did you find any information? I don't see any responses to your thread.


----------



## kentheighton (Jul 6, 2010)

Nothing... I have searched the Internet extensively. Nothing. One thing I am pretty sure... it is not a blue water boat.... not to say you cannot sail the ocean... just watch for bad weather and avoid it.


----------



## smitchells01 (Jul 26, 2009)

Actually, we have been in contact with 5 Morgan 45 cc boat owners that I found on line. I'm told the boat does handle well in 30+ knots. One boat owner was caught in 55+ force 10 winds in Spain and the boat handled well. All five responded to an e-mail I sent, and all of them say the boat handles and sails wonderfully. They provided some good technical info. I also received a response from Catalina.

I will summarize their responses in my next post.


----------

